# Study Chair - free plan for ya



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

In 1741 the swedish botanist Carl von Linné built a study chair. That chair has been reproduced and found excellent for use with a laptop.
Plans are available for free here http://www.plugghasten.se/
You can also shoot me a PM with an email adress and I'll send you the plans (full scale pattern, 47 pages)


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Very cool site. Thank you for posting that. The translation provided by google did leave a few questionable errors though...mind if I pm you later to clear up a few questions?


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

mickit said:


> Very cool site. Thank you for posting that. The translation provided by google did leave a few questionable errors though...mind if I pm you later to clear up a few questions?


Not at all - shoot..


----------



## tomzimmer (Oct 4, 2011)

*study chair*

it would be great to get those plans for the Linne study chair. 
I studied his work in college and it would be cool to have his chair. 

i am at: [email protected]

thanks


----------

